# Cod Liver Oil



## JM (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey folks, can anyone speak from experience of the benefits of taking cod liver oil? My parents started taking it a few months back and I was just curious. 

j


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 3, 2008)

The benefits are enormous, especially when combined with other things, such as high vitamin butter oil. You get your essential fatty acids, which is great for the skin, and for the nervous system. Plus, it helps you get over colds, etc., faster. And, it helps you use other vitamins better. It enables the proper development of bone structure, as it helps the body digest calcium. It is a powerful anti-oxidant, as well. Go here for lots more info on cod liver oil.


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 3, 2008)

It also tastes disgusting


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, you can get it flavored nicely, now. I highly recommend the cinnamon and the peppermint. The orange and the regular just don't cut it. The orange doesn't taste like orange, either!


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 3, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Actually, you can get it flavored nicely, now. I highly recommend the cinnamon and the peppermint. The orange and the regular just don't cut it. The orange doesn't taste like orange, either!



Or you can get it in tablet form so you get the benefits but not the taste....SevenSeas do that if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 3, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, you can get it flavored nicely, now. I highly recommend the cinnamon and the peppermint. The orange and the regular just don't cut it. The orange doesn't taste like orange, either!
> ...



That could be. I am always a bit wary of tablets, since they have binders in them that often prevent the good stuff from being absorbed by the body. There are capsules (maybe that's what you meant?), and you can even get raw cod liver oil in that form, which is supposed to be better yet.


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 3, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> That could be. I am always a bit wary of tablets, since they have binders in them that often prevent the good stuff from being absorbed by the body. There are capsules (maybe that's what you meant?), and you can even get raw cod liver oil in that form, which is supposed to be better yet.



Indeed, capsules 

These are they: Seven Seas | Pure Cod Liver Oil


----------



## JM (Jan 3, 2008)

I just bought the old fashion stuff to give it a try.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 3, 2008)

Make sure you don't overdose on the stuff. It has fat soluble vitamins in it, which are dangerous if taken to an extreme, though extremely healthy when taken in the right amount. If you're sick with a cold or flu, then you can take up to a tablespoon a day. If you are a nursing mother, then you can also take a tablespoon a day. For healthy men, half a teaspoon to a teaspoon (if you are large) is the right amount.


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 3, 2008)

JM said:


> I just bought the old fashion stuff to give it a try.



Can you get your wife to take a phot of you as you have it for the first time....boy I want to see your face


----------



## JM (Jan 3, 2008)

Here ya go!







The bottle suggests 1 teaspoon a day.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 3, 2008)

Is that Fred Thompson???

CLO is awsome stuff especially if it comes from Scandinavia! There is also Shark Liver Oil which is similar. 

This is a side not but a great website for info on natural health treatment it Bill Sardi's Knowledge of Health 

I would suggest sticking with non-flavored so you ge better absorption and none of the added sugars. 

Same goes with vitamins stick to gell caps if you can - I take tablets for certain things but tablets have silica which is sand and use glue like cement to hold it together which can deter from better results. 

Especially stay away from flavored Vitamin C tablets as they have added sugar and starchs from coloring.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Jan 3, 2008)

I just bought some a week ago from here: Twinlab Norwegian Cod Liver Oil Mint - 12 oz - Vitacost 
I think its a good price. 

Its merely good fats, so you won't 'overdose' on it any time soon. But it all depends on your dieting goals and meal timing/structure.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 3, 2008)

Good Points Caleb!!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Jan 3, 2008)

It is also noteworthy that no supplement can take the place of a good diet. Of course, some supplements (such as *fish oil*, whey/egg protein, creatine, etc.) _are_ food. Its just that they are in a more convenient form. 

And of course be exercising and working out as well. 

Hey Bladestunner316, I'm not sure if I told you, but I didn't get in to UW. Its okay though, because I have a lot of credits at the college I'm at and I only have a couple more quarters until i'm done with my undergraduate work. That actually may have been why I didn't get in, because I have a lot of credits.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you going to try again? Or do you plan to go elsewhere?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 3, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Actually, you can get it flavored nicely, now. I highly recommend the cinnamon and the peppermint. The orange and the regular just don't cut it. The orange doesn't taste like orange, either!



The orange is pretty bad. We use these squishy jelly-tablets 
that go down lickety-split and are as safe as they come (and
are tres cher!)


----------



## Scot (Jan 4, 2008)

Many health benefits but try to find out if the company that you get it from can show you one of these:

http://www.metagenics.com/PDF/MET1411 EFA Purity Certficate.pdf


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Jan 4, 2008)

Bladestunner316 said:


> Are you going to try again? Or do you plan to go elsewhere?


I'll be done with my undergraduate work soon enough, and I don't really want to go to UW for my graduate work. So I plan to go elsewhere. Would have been cool though. Nice school.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 4, 2008)

Also slows the break-down of sugar. Good to have after a meal, especially as a dietary supplement.


----------

